# Good Yeast For Shiraz Fermentation



## vinlibervin (23/1/12)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone had some advice on good yeast recommendations for shiraz grapes.

Last year I used Wyeast 2049 champagne on a cabernet sauvignon ferment as it was all I could get at the time and it worked well in that there were no problems with the fermentation but I wonder if there are better yeasts out there - especially the yeasts designed for red wine grapes.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Al


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/12)

vinlibervin said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some advice on good yeast recommendations for shiraz grapes.
> 
> ...



Lalvin RC 212 (www.lalvinyeast.com)

I know a few wine makers who use this one in heavier reds.


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/12)

FWIW lalvin 1118 champagne yeast makes an excellent cider yeast. High attenuation for a really dry finish.


----------



## Tim F (24/1/12)

These guys have a pretty good range and a descriptive catalog, I find it pretty useful. http://www.vintnersharvest.com/loadasset.p...easts+Guide.pdf


----------



## vinlibervin (27/1/12)

Tim F said:


> These guys have a pretty good range and a descriptive catalog, I find it pretty useful. http://www.vintnersharvest.com/loadasset.p...easts+Guide.pdf



Many thanks Tim


----------



## JDW81 (27/1/12)

Tim F said:


> These guys have a pretty good range and a descriptive catalog, I find it pretty useful. http://www.vintnersharvest.com/loadasset.p...easts+Guide.pdf



I've used their yeast before as well and was very happy with the results.


----------

